

The ghost of _why returns to teach people programming & Ruby - yarapavan
http://hackety-hack.com/

======
stevejohnson
Effectively a dupe of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2038976>.

~~~
steveklabnik
This is a problem that even DupeDetector couldn't have caught. Hm.

------
vnchr
I just finished all of the lessons. Great stuff.

I'd like to find out more about how to contribute, whether content, marketing,
etc. I think it's spot on for simple step by step "learn by doing" approach to
beginner programming.

I think there are a lot of possibilities...

~~~
steveklabnik
Hey vnchr, thanks!

Can you send me an email, and we'll talk about it? Its' in my profile.

------
steveklabnik
Haha, I'm not a ghost, but if I can be half the coder _why was, I'll be happy.

~~~
kirubakaran
_whynot

~~~
stcredzero
This reminds me of _The Moon is a Harsh Mistress_.

~~~
biotech
How so?

~~~
duskwuff
Wye. ("Wye not?")

------
wenbert
I haven't tried hackety-hack yet. But my initial assessment tells me that
stuff like these are very good for people who want to learn new stuff. Is
there something like this for Python?

~~~
Gentleman_Ryan
Hackety-hack is a wonderful piece of software for teaching programming. Take
it from me, it's how I learned a lot of beginning knowledge.

------
rgbrgb
My sister has little programming experience but wants to learn to make
webapps. Should I send her this or point her to some javascript stuff?

~~~
steveklabnik
It depends. Two thoughts:

1: programming is programming. I'm trying to keep it about programming in
general, not just Ruby specifically. You can read the lessons here[1], they're
written in a simple DSL.

2: Webapps have both a server side and a client side component. I doubt that
she'll be starting off with Node.js, eh? It could be because I'm a back-end
kinda guy, but I'd rather start with simple, more old-school apps before
getting into javascript heavy AJAXy client-side ones. YMMV.

1:
[https://github.com/hacketyhack/hacketyhack/tree/master/lesso...](https://github.com/hacketyhack/hacketyhack/tree/master/lessons)

------
kondro
Aww... you got my hopes up for _why's return and you reminded me how much I
missed his contributions to the ruby community.

If you're out there somewhere _why, please come back. We miss you.

------
puredemo
Didn't work on ubuntu. ;(

/tmp/selfgz13504/hacketyhack-bin: error while loading shared libraries:
libssh2.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

~~~
steveklabnik
Been fighting with it all day. I want to have .deb and .rpms eventually, but
for now build your own Shoes seems to be the best way for Linux:

<https://github.com/shoes/shoes/wiki/Building-Shoes-on-Linux>

[https://github.com/downloads/hacketyhack/hacketyhack/hackety...](https://github.com/downloads/hacketyhack/hacketyhack/hacketyhack-1.0.0.shy)

Yes, this is a non-answer for now. But better than nothing. :/

~~~
puredemo
No problem, thanks for the links..

It says, "Shoes has to be built with Ruby 1.9.1." Is that strict, or will
1.9.2 work? Edit: Actually, I'll tell you in a minute.

Update: This is a bit beyond what I was expecting. What do I do with the .shy
file after shoes is installed?

~~~
steveklabnik
Mind shooting me an email? This thread will just get lost in my HN replies...
1.9.2 should build it properly.

